# deinstall fails.  corrupt db?



## komyer (Jan 25, 2009)

I started a portupgrade of xorg, yesterday, after installing 7.1 release from cdrom about a week ago.  However, portupgrade would stop with uninstall errors.  I'd go into the ports directory /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-video-r128 and try to make uninstall, but get segmentation fault.  Tried pkgdb -F, failed; tried rm /var/db/pkgdb.db, pkgdb -fu, failed.  Started looking around, and found about 6 ports with a null dependency:

pkg_info -v xfce-4\*
..cut..
Dependency: dbus-glib-0.78
        dependency origin: devel/dbus-glib
Dependency: (null)
        Comment: @unexec rm -f /usr/local/etc/gdm/Sessions/XFce4
        Comment: @dirrmtry /usr/local/etc/gdm/Sessions
        Comment: @dirrmtry /usr/local/etc/gdm
..cut..

I "fixed" all but xfce-4 by pkg_add -f [package from cdrom], then was able to deinstall and finish portupgrade.  
However I installed xfce-4 from internet and don't have the same version to install without deinstall first. 
Is there a good way to fix this?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jan 25, 2009)

pkg_delete -f /var/db/pkg/xfce- (xfce4-?) -NUMBER
should do a deinstall.    You can then install
from the /xfce/ or /xfce4/  maybe, if that was your
question


----------



## komyer (Jan 26, 2009)

*pkg_delete seg faults, still.*

> pkg_info -E xfce-4\*
xfce-4.4.3
> sudo pkg_delete -f /var/db/pkg/xfce-4.4.3
Password:
Segmentation fault
> sudo pkg_delete -f xfce-4.4.3
Segmentation fault
> 

It seems to me, that pkg_delete doesn't know how to deal with a null dependency.  Which it souldn't have to.  I may have somehow incorrectly deleted the dependency with pkgdb -F at some point.  But don't know which or when. 
Though it seems pkg_delete doesn't use /var/db/pkg/pkgdb.db for dependencies.  That is part of the portupgrade package.  No matter how i've tried rebuilding it, pkg_info still shows that null Dependency in xfce-4.4.3


----------



## intr (Feb 5, 2009)

komyer said:
			
		

> It seems to me, that pkg_delete doesn't know how to deal with a null dependency.



Yes. See http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=11858#post11858


----------

